# Winder recommendations ... Brookstone or pop for Wolf?



## dbakiva

I'd like to upgrade to a good quality winder, but I am most concerned about the possibility of using a unit that could magnetize the watch and damage it. WUS members seem to like the Brookstone, others are impressed by the pricier Wolf. I know the Wolf units are insulated to protect against magnetization, but don't know about Brookstone. And are they dedicated motor per watch? Right now I'm using a cheap double winder from Jomashop that I picked up secondhand, and it seems to work OK, though it clunks a bit. I can relegate the Jomashop unit to the less critical parts of my collection. I like the Wolf, but if less costly unit will do the job, *not damage the watches*, and last for a good long time, I'm not averse to saving a few bucks. Seeking your thoughts.


----------



## bmw7a

I would also be interested in hearing thoughts between these 2 products, in particular wondering if the brookstone winder has a "sleep function" like some of the wolf winders, or if it just winds continuously all day. also, does your choice change if you can get a wolf winder for 50% off, which brings prices for some winders into a much more comparable range to the brookstone?

Also, for OP, not sure if you were aware, but there is a 50% discount coupon code for the wolf winders, but i believe it expires end of this month, so you would have to order today or tomorrow...


----------



## dbakiva

Thanks beemer, I did know about the Wolf discount until 10/17 on Ariel Adams' blog, and that may be what got me thinking ... Went to Brookstone today to look at their winder and was not impressed. Only one side of their demo unit was working. It does have some rest mode, but it didn't look too substantial to me, though there is plenty of anecdotal information that it's been a good unit for some. Concerned about shielding (maybe Simon Wolf just scared me about it.), and I'm thinking maybe one of the older Wolf's that is set to 900 rpd might do the job at not much more than half the price of their 2.7 Viceroy series. Any thoughts on this? Then stopped at CD Peacock at the mall and tried on a couple Rolei. They offered me 2K in trade for my Datejust on a new GMT Master II. So the only problem is coming up with the other 6K. (When pigs fly)


----------



## bmw7a

not any great input from my end...i looked briefly at the brookstone unit also a week or so ago, and thought it was ok, but not necessarily great. on the other hand, i don't really know how much greatness i need out of a winder beyond basic functionality. as you said, many good reviews of the brookstone unit from users on this forum. 

in the end, i will probably go with the brookstone just becuase i am having a hard time justifying the extra costs for the wolf. i do want to try to see the wood finished brookstone unit, as they only had the black one where i went.

i am trying to figure out how to fund a new explorer 2 42mm myself, haha. maybe a lucky trip to Atlantic city...


----------



## dbakiva

Looks to me like the Brookstone units are the same as the Heiden. Anybody know anything about the quality of Heiden's stuff? 
Anybody have any thoughts about the 2.1 or 2.5 series of Wolf (900 TPD only). Sufficient for most watches?


----------



## brandel

I have a Brookstone dual winder. I'm pretty sure there are separate motors for each watch -- they certainly turn independently. For instance, I have two watches with different winding requirements (Seiko and ETA), so they turn at different frequencies. Each watch will make a full 360 degree rotation and then pause a certain length of time (motionless) until the next rotation. You can set the rotation interval for each watch separately. Also, you can define whether it should rotate clockwise, counterclockwise or both. If you choose both, it seems to randomly alternate between CW and CCW.

I'm quite happy with my Brookstone winder. I've had it for about a year now, running continuously. I don't know specifically what its magnetic shielding may be, but certainly haven't had problems with it magnetizing my watches. The way it's built, the watch isn't that close to the motor (probably 1.5 - 2" away at least). I'm also pleasantly surprised by how quiet it is. I have it in my bedroom, but can't hear it running at all.


----------



## dbakiva

Thanks for the responses. 

Well, here's what I did ... I ordered the quad winder from Brookstone, popped an additional $25 to extend the warranty to 3 years. Look for discount coupons ... you may be able to get as much as 25% off the purchase and warranty, though they will charge a hefty delivery fee. I'll post when I've checked it out.


----------



## mika

Have you tried Rapport watch winders? They are really good and they come at an afordable price as well. Try www.rapportlondon.com to see their products.


----------



## mika

In USA, you can try to have a look on www.rapportinternational.com. Their watch winders are very good quality and they have style as well...


----------



## dbakiva

Quick check on your link ... the cheapest quad Rapport winder is almost exactly 10X the cost of the Brookstone. $1500 is way over my winder budget. $199 less 25% is much more copacetic with my wallet. The Brookstone arrived today. I've set it up and will report shortly. It is quite quiet, and it doesn't have those semi-cool but totally unnecessary blue LEDs that the Jomashop winder had. It is much more sedate. More later.


----------



## dbakiva

Beemer, The Brookstone I got is the walnut finish, and looks pretty good. As for programming, it has a set of dip switches so you can program the number of turns per day. Unlike the Jomashop, which ran for a few hours and rested for 9 hours, this one turns once, pauses, and turns once more, so it ain't much to watch because it only turns every minute or two, but it is very quiet. I suspect it'll do just fine.


----------



## dbakiva

The Brookstone arrived a few days ago, and here are some thoughts about it:

Ordering over the phone, they gave me a 25% discount, but were not able to process via Paypal, so I gave a credit card number. The agent told me she would send a confirming email, but did not. The winder did arrive very quickly though.

I think it is pretty nice looking, certainly does not look cheap, and I really like the watch cushion which very securely holds my watches in the mount. Unlike the Jomashop cheapy I'd been using, it has a complete lack of silly blue LED lights, and a noticeable lack of watch clunk. Can't say I miss them. It is virtually silent. I can, if I place my ear right to the device, hear a slight sound; but more than a few inches away, it is completely noiseless. 

The other winder I had would run for 10 minutes in one direction, then reverse for 10, and run for 3 hours, after which it would go into a 9 hour sleep cycle. This one operates differently; it makes one turn, then rests for a minute or two, makes another single turn, and so on, presumably reaching the daily programmed number of turns required. Number of turns is set by a set of 4 dip switches for each of the 4 winder heads, so you can set each watch to its own requirements (650- 3600 TPD). Each watch head can be set for directionality (CW/CCW/Bi-Dir), and each can be turned on or off.
DO NOT LOSE THE MANUAL OR IT WILL BE DIFFICULT TO SET TPD -- there is no readout to tell you the setting, you have to check the dip switches, and you'll need the manual for reference.

One thing that I liked better with my cheapy: I could watch it turn around and around, this one just makes one turn and stops, which in a sense is less satisfying, but more importantly, it's not possible to see at a glance whether it's still operating. Though I suppose the little ac adapter plug isn't likely to leap out on its own accord.

It seems well made, and compared with other more costly winders, appears a good value. One concern I have is the the hinge on the glass door (is it glass, or plexi?) has a slight side-to-side wobble if I move it. It is fine as it is, but I wonder if this will be a wear issue as time goes on. Time will tell, but so far I am pleased.

Picture below


----------



## bmw7a

hey, thanks for the update and the review. sounds like the brookstone quad is the way to go given the price point. I am gonna plan on getting mine for the holidays. I will be sure to be on the lookout for discounts, and I actually got a catalogue in the mail with a 20 dollar off coupon from brookstone. 

also, nice great white!!

thanks again-

ben


----------



## bushmills

Thanks for the review guys.
I just went ahead and ordered 

Ben - there was a coupon posted 25%. 4OCT25


----------



## bmw7a

thanks, i saw that 25% coupon and just ordered a quad winder today myself. i figure it probably wont get much better than that deal.


----------



## dbakiva

Hi. I'm glad to see that bushmills and bmw7a have ordered the Brookstone winder. I'd be interested in hearing your opinions about them. I hope they work well for you. I do really like how securely they are held in the cushions. And -- read the instructions ... isn't there a screwy error in how they tell you to put your watch in the mount?


----------



## bmw7a

will let you know my thoughts on the winder when it gets here, and i'll check out the instructions. my delivery date is estimated at this tuesday.


----------



## bushmills

Unfortunately I refused shipment for the winder!
UPS wanted to charge me $70 CAD brokerage fee.
Crazy.


----------



## bmw7a

well, just got the brookstone quad in walnut last night. must say, my first impression is that it seems great, especially for the price point. The unit itself has a nice finish cosmetically with the walnut finish. I strapped in two watches for a quick test run, and the unit runs VERY quietly. I basically couldnt hear anything at all. Agree with other posters in that the plug is about 2 inches deep, which seems unnecessary, and requires some room between any furniture and the outlet. 

Dbakiva, the instructions do seem to be misprinted, as they instruct you to attach your watches to the mount of the motor, and then put the cushion on, rather than attach the watch around the cushion, and then replace the cushion into the mount. As previously noted, each of the four mounts can be set independently in terms of power on/off, and turns per day and directionality.

If anyone else has any particular questions about the unit, I'll be happy to try to answer them.

ben


----------



## dbakiva

bmw7a said:


> the instructions do seem to be misprinted, as they instruct you to attach your watches to the mount of the motor, and then put the cushion on, rather than attach the watch around the cushion, and then replace the cushion into the mount. As previously noted, each of the four mounts can be set independently in terms of power on/off, and turns per day and directionality.


Right, that's what I was talking about. Does no one proofread these things?

Glad you like it, and Bushmills ... really sorry that Canadian customs wanted to assess such a prohibitive amount.
Good luck, guys.


----------



## bushmills

Thanks Dbakiva
Funny thing is Canadian Custom only want to charge $30 duties and taxes.
UPS wanted $70 dollars for filling out the forms to cross border
:roll:

I will probably pick one up when I drive into the US next time.


----------



## cevans

I have three wolf winders and the brookstone quad winder. The wolf winders are only about a year old. They are the smaller 1.5 model and I have them running on batteries. One of the wolf winders is already really making noises. The other two seem to be fine. The brookstone seems to be a nice quality unit, especially at the price point with a 25% off coupon. I paid more than that for each wolf single watch winder and am less than impressed with them. At the price of the brookstone winder, if it lasts a year or two, I can just buy another..Just my .02


----------



## R23

My wife bought me the Wolf 2.7 single wonder with 3 watch storage on top for my birthday. I love it. The do a great job with detailing and I like the programmability of the rotation timing.
Ie: number of rotations 300 up to 1200 I think, each direction or both, and delayed start so that it will wind at the end of its reserve.

Box is leather, lined with a diamond silk fabric. The upper compartment has slots with elongated pillows to hold 3 watches. The middle slot is staggered so that bigger watches don't hit each other.
The winder itself is super quite and the programming screen is backlit and turns off after 30seconds.

Finally it takes batteries and come with a plug and storage bag...I know a useless item but for $350 it's a nice touch.
If you "like" them on Facebook they will send you a 25% off code. My wife picked up mine at Birks in Toronto.

At first I thought she was nuts but I'm keeping it. The whole thing is really sweet.


----------



## outtatime

Does anyone know how often Wolf does a 50% off coupon? I apparently missed one a couple of months ago, and I'm now in the market for a double winder with storage, and their Viceroy 2.7 is what I'm looking for. Trouble is, I can't justify spending full price (or even 75% price) for what it is. At 50% off, I could do it, but if I'll have to wait until November of this year I'm going to need to look elsewhere.


----------



## dbakiva

Check Wolf's website *now*. They have a number of items listed at half off, but not the Viceroy triple. They do have the Heritage triple though (900 TPD), which may suit your needs. BTW, yesterday I saw a Chronoshark listing for a Wolf single 2.0 (600 TPD) with storage for $99, but that may have expired.

BTW, I remain very pleased with the Brookstone.


----------



## outtatime

Yeah I saw those...not quite what I'm looking for unfortunately. I want something that also has storage for watches on bracelets (the heritage has room for storing 3 more, but they're meant for watches on straps). Not sure why the viceroy is so much more expensive.


----------



## Dangeruss3

Thanks for the info guys. I was looking at the Wolf as well, but decided to save my money and get the Brookstone.


----------



## JoelSolid

Another vote for the quad winder from Brookstone. I love mine! It doubles as a very nice display case for my babies.


----------



## Grandier

Very useful info here - much appreciated. And I love the word dbakiva used for more than one Rolex. Is that a recognized term, or just your own ad libbed genius?


----------



## dbakiva

Grandier said:


> Very useful info here - much appreciated. And I love the word dbakiva used for more than one Rolex. Is that a recognized term, or just your own ad libbed genius?


Thanks. Mine own. If you recognize it, there'll be two of us.


----------



## Dangeruss3

Got my winder yesterday, and I'm very happy with it. The quality is great, especially considering the cost. Of course I'm still trying to figure out how to get my stainless band on it (it just flops around). Any quick tips?


----------



## outtatime

Funny, I just got my new Brookstone today as well. Looks like a really nice item. Haven't had any time to mount watches yet though as I'm still at work.

One question for those with a Brookstone-are all of your motors silent? I noticed 3 of the 4 heads turn completely (I mean, COMPLETELY) silently. It's actually amazing and I wouldn't believe they were turning if I wasn't staring at them. But the last one has a bit of a "nyuh-nyuh-nyuh" slight grinding noise to it. Was wondering it it was a fluke I had 3/4 that were quiet, or most people had all of them and maybe mine is a bit wonky.


----------



## Dangeruss3

outtatime said:


> Funny, I just got my new Brookstone today as well. Looks like a really nice item. Haven't had any time to mount watches yet though as I'm still at work.
> 
> One question for those with a Brookstone-are all of your motors silent? I noticed 3 of the 4 heads turn completely (I mean, COMPLETELY) silently. It's actually amazing and I wouldn't believe they were turning if I wasn't staring at them. But the last one has a bit of a "nyuh-nyuh-nyuh" slight grinding noise to it. Was wondering it it was a fluke I had 3/4 that were quiet, or most people had all of them and maybe mine is a bit wonky.


Crazy...I didn't mention it, but mine's doing the same thing. The far left motor makes some noise (very faint), but it hasn't really bothered me yet. I actually bought the extended warranty, so I can always deal with it later if need be.


----------



## outtatime

Dangeruss3 said:


> Crazy...I didn't mention it, but mine's doing the same thing. The far left motor makes some noise (very faint), but it hasn't really bothered me yet. I actually bought the extended warranty, so I can always deal with it later if need be.


Interesting! That's the same "noisy" motor on mine! (The far left one). And yes, I agree that it's VERY faint, but considering the others are completely silent, it did "stick out" a bit.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Been quite happy with the Brookstone double very quiet while researching read allot of bad things about the cheap ones on amazon, great for the price.


----------



## ChuckW

Dangeruss3 said:


> Got my winder yesterday, and I'm very happy with it. The quality is great, especially considering the cost. Of course I'm still trying to figure out how to get my stainless band on it (it just flops around). Any quick tips?


Wrap your bracelet around the wide part of the pillow and unless you have freakishly huge wrists, it should fit snugly. I have an 8" wrist and my bracelets fit on the quad nicely.


----------



## Dangeruss3

ChuckW said:


> Wrap your bracelet around the wide part of the pillow and unless you have freakishly huge wrists, it should fit snugly. I have an 8" wrist and my bracelets fit on the quad nicely.


Duh...should've thought of that. I actually ended up ordering the crocodile strap for my Perrelet and I like it even better. Thanks for the info.


----------



## KingK12

Brookstones are nice and fairly cheap but if you have a few dollars to spend I would go with the Orbita Winder.


----------



## outtatime

KingK12 said:


> Brookstones are nice and fairly cheap but if you have a few dollars to spend I would go with the Orbita Winder.


To be fair, a "nice" Orbita is 10x the cost of a Brookstone-or more.


----------



## Dangeruss3

outtatime said:


> To be fair, a "nice" Orbita is 10x the cost of a Brookstone-or more.


Yea...that was kind of my thought. I'm still not convinced that a more expensive winder is going to be that much better for my watches than the Brookstone, so I can't justify the extra expense. I'd rather put those dollars towards another watch. :-!


----------



## Dakota2cSRT4

Thanks for all the information on the Brookstone... I've been keeping my eye on it and I think I'll end up ordering that one per all your recommendations. Thanks again!


----------



## PSUJOE

My recommendation would be to get a Wolf. You should be able to pick one up for around $200. You catch a sale (about 2-3 times per year) you can get one 25-50% off. 

IMO these are built to last, as unimpressive as the Brookstone winders were you will find the fit and finish of a Wolf top notch. 

In fact Wolf had/has a 25% off coupon for liking their Facebook page.


----------



## Dangeruss3

PSUJOE said:


> My recommendation would be to get a Wolf. You should be able to pick one up for around $200. You catch a sale (about 2-3 times per year) you can get one 25-50% off.
> 
> IMO these are built to last, as unimpressive as the Brookstone winders were you will find the fit and finish of a Wolf top notch.
> 
> In fact Wolf had/has a 25% off coupon for liking their Facebook page.


Totally understand what you're saying, and I'm sure the quality of the Wolf is great. I just wasn't convinced it was worth the extra cost. The $200.00 Wolf is a single, which puts it at 4 times the cost of the Brookstone. The cheapest quad winder I found is $975.00. I guess it depends on what you're trying to do. If the presentation of your watch winder is important then the Wolf is probably your best choice. I just needed it to wind my watches, and the Brookstone is doing a great job.


----------



## Sidkane

I just received my Brookstone, which I bought based on advice here. Thanks.


----------



## Sidkane

Update on the Brookstone. It's working great and looks good in my closet. So far, I'm happy with it.


----------



## Lukemc01

I have (2) 2-watch Brookstones and a Wolf 4.1 single stackable (Topper Jewelers version). Each have their pros/cons:

*Brookstone:*
*Summary:* The Brookstone uses dip switches to select TPD for each watch. A selector switch allows you to choose rotation between CW/CCW/Both.There are individual power buttons for each watch. It is wood construction with a wood door with real glass. In operation, the motor(s) turn 1 rotation, then pause for a certain amount of time (for example, 72 secs on the 900TPD program), and then turn 1 rotation again. Throughout a24hr period, the winder will turn once, pause, turn again for the number of turns specified. The motors are nice and quiet - and because they turn so little, you don't notice them at all. 
*Pros:*
-Price
-Programmable (TPD selectable w/dip switches, separate motors and on/off switches, rotation - CW/CCW/Both)
-Easy to take watch on and off - simple but secure foam pillow and holders
-clearance for big and thick watches
-well built
-Local vendor
*Cons:*
-Big and bulky in size.
-felt bottom tends to slide on a smooth surface
-no expandability
-Pillows could be deeper - I have above-average wrists, and my deployant watches tend to fit loosely and "pop up/sag" over the front of the pillow

*Wolf 4.1:**
Summary:* The Wolf 4.1 single is pretty neat. It has two dials and a backlit LCD as well as two buttons labelled + and -. you can enter TPD from 300 to 1200 (600 and 2400 if you select bi-directional). You can also program a delay before start (to prevent over winding an older watch that you have been wearing all day?!?). I just purchased this one, so it's operation is new to me. But if my observations are correct, after selecting the TPD, this winder will turn ~1/8 TPD (i.e., 100 Turns if you select 800TPD) then pause for around an hour, then continue this way until it accomplishes the requested turns in an 8 hour period. It will then restart the same program 16 hours later. Maybe this is to simulate the normal wearing motion for someone during a workday - I have no idea. Again, the motor is really quiet...
*Pros:*
-Secure attachment of watch
-simpler programming with backlit LCD
-same programmable options as Brookstone _along _with programmable delay.
-Expandable (add units and attach them together w/ included expansion pieces and daisy chain power cords- Topper will give you the base feet for free!)
-Fits easier in my safe and can be powered w/ optional lithium battery
-Quality construction - the body is a durable feeling plastic and the cover is aluminum/glass.
-the rubber feet will not slip on the table
*Cons:*
-3x as expensive (even with the Topper version @ $199 vs. $270 for the Wolf branded version)
-The deeper pillow is too deep - it makes putting the watch on really more difficult than it should be - If you have a deployant clasp, you can either close the deployant and squeeze the pillow and slide it through your watch. This is tight and could wear on your leather band. Option two is to put the pillow through your watch and close the deployant over it. Since the pillow is so tall you have to put your thumbs on the watch face and squeeze as you close the deployant - not good.
-I wish the slip on cover was a door - I don't like the idea of a glass piece dropping and breaking.

Final words:
I don't regret either purchases but in the future, I will probably get more Wolf 4.1s. The ability to add a unit is a key factor. the fact that they daisy chain the power and can fit better in my safe helps as well. The Brookstone would be my choice if I have a set number of watches and the will-power to not go above that(I don't). It is simple in operation and is a good looking piece.

Some pics (the Wolf is sitting on a VSA box and yes, I am using an Ambassador hand wind in the pictures - I like the 3 Ambassadors to stick together) :


----------



## ChuckW

Lukemc01 said:


> -Pillows could be deeper - I have above-average wrists, and my deployant watches tend to fit loosely and "pop up/sag" over the front of the pillow.


I own a Brookstone Quad and my watches with bulky bracelets all fit securely on the pillows. I don't know how much above average your wrist is, but mine is 8" and I prefer to wear my bracelets somewhat loose. I've heard others say their watches were loose on the pillows until they realized that they should wrap the bracelet/strap around the widest part.


----------



## Lukemc01

Learn something every day - that solved it! Thanks Chuck!


----------



## Has No Left

Just received a Brookstone quad...very impressed with the overall appearance, build quality, and ease of use. Not sure why you'd want to spend 4 times more, I'd rather spend that on more watches.


----------



## IMautochrono

The best coupon I was able to find for Brookstone is 20% off. Does anyone have a better coupon deal that they can share?


----------



## dbakiva

Update from OP: When I started this thread it was late September, and I purchased the quad Brookstone in late October, so I have had it coming onto 6 months now. It is working fine, and I keep it in the bedroom, on my dresser. It is effectively silent. I think this was a good purchase decision, and I did pop another $25 for an extended warranty. It is attractive, and feels solid to me. I recommend it.


----------



## jon.t

I would check out some orbita watch winders from Swiss T Gallery. they are the best.


----------



## Dangeruss3

jon.t said:


> I would check out some orbita watch winders from Swiss T Gallery. they are the best.


Those are nice as well, but as mentioned before it's tough to justify 10X the cost.

I purchased two of the Brookstone quad winders, but have already filled them up. I've been looking around for something that will hold more, and I found these modular winders on Brookstone's site.

modular watch winders at Brookstone

I think this may be the answer for me. It holds 12 watches for $729.00. It looks like it's made by Diplomat, (their version selling for $1200 on Amazon). I'm really not that concerned with its looks, because I want to put it in my safe. Definitely considering this one.


----------



## ChuckW

Dangeruss3 said:


> Those are nice as well, but as mentioned before it's tough to justify 10X the cost.
> 
> I purchased two of the Brookstone quad winders, but have already filled them up. I've been looking around for something that will hold more, and I found these modular winders on Brookstone's site.
> 
> modular watch winders at Brookstone
> 
> I think this may be the answer for me. It holds 12 watches for $729.00. It looks like it's made by Diplomat, (their version selling for $1200 on Amazon). I'm really not that concerned with its looks, because I want to put it in my safe. Definitely considering this one.


I own a set of the Brookstone Boxy Brick winders and it's a good quality, quiet, compact system, but the Quad winder is better for large, bulky watches and has more TPD programming options. As far as the folks at Swiss T, they seem to be very adept at spamming watch forums.


----------



## Dangeruss3

ChuckW said:


> I own a set of the Brookstone Boxy Brick winders and it's a good quality, quiet, compact system, but the Quad winder is better for large, bulky watches and has more TPD programming options.


Yea...I really like the quad winders better, but will feel more secure with my babies locked up tight in my safe. No way I can fit 3 quad winders in there. How big of a watch do you think it will handle?



ChuckW said:


> As far as the folks at Swiss T, they seem to be very adept at spamming watch forums.


I thought I'd seen a very similar response before.


----------



## ChuckW

Dangeruss3 said:


> Yea...I really like the quad winders better, but will feel more secure with my babies locked up tight in my safe. No way I can fit 3 quad winders in there. How big of a watch do you think it will handle?


The Boxy winder can handle a decent sized watch, up to about 45mm, maybe larger. I don't think it handles heavier bracelets as well as the Quad, especially if they're sized for larger wrists like mine, which is 8". A thick, bulky strap, like an Isofrane, may cause it to bind. The Quad has no such problems even though they both use the same kind of pillow.


----------



## Dangeruss3

ChuckW said:


> The Boxy winder can handle a decent sized watch, up to about 45mm, maybe larger. I don't think it handles heavier bracelets as well as the Quad, especially if they're sized for larger wrists like mine, which is 8". A thick, bulky strap, like an Isofrane, may cause it to bind. The Quad has no such problems even though they both use the same kind of pillow.


Thanks for the info. |>


----------



## Raza

This thread has been very helpful. I've all but decided on the Brookstone quad winder to replace my dead Littmann winder (I don't know who makes it, I bought it from Littmann). Two questions:

How is the distance of the cushion from the lid? On my old winder, you can see some scratches on the inside from where my Hamilton's bezel caught it and shaved off some of the winder's display plastic. 

Black or walnut? I'm leaning towards black, since all my furniture is a black-brown color.


----------



## Dangeruss3

Raza said:


> This thread has been very helpful. I've all but decided on the Brookstone quad winder to replace my dead Littmann winder (I don't know who makes it, I bought it from Littmann). Two questions:
> 
> How is the distance of the cushion from the lid? On my old winder, you can see some scratches on the inside from where my Hamilton's bezel caught it and shaved off some of the winder's display plastic.
> 
> Black or walnut? I'm leaning towards black, since all my furniture is a black-brown color.


There's plenty of room between the cushion and the glass. I have some big diver watches, and none of them even come close.

Both of mine are black.


----------



## ChuckW

Raza said:


> This thread has been very helpful. I've all but decided on the Brookstone quad winder to replace my dead Littmann winder (I don't know who makes it, I bought it from Littmann). Two questions:
> 
> How is the distance of the cushion from the lid? On my old winder, you can see some scratches on the inside from where my Hamilton's bezel caught it and shaved off some of the winder's display plastic.
> 
> Black or walnut? I'm leaning towards black, since all my furniture is a black-brown color.


I have a Zenton M45 and a Halios Puck, both fairly large watches, winding in the Quad with no clearance problems.


----------



## Raza

Dangeruss3 said:


> There's plenty of room between the cushion and the glass. I have some big diver watches, and none of them even come close.
> 
> Both of mine are black.





ChuckW said:


> I have a Zenton M45 and a Halios Puck, both fairly large watches, winding in the Quad with no clearance problems.


Thanks guys. I have a Helson Shark Diver, which, as I recall, uses the same case as the Zenton and is my thickest watch, so if that clears, I'm fine. You just convinced me to buy it. And I found a coupon code for free shipping. Win.


----------



## Doboji

Raza said:


> Thanks guys. I have a Helson Shark Diver, which, as I recall, uses the same case as the Zenton and is my thickest watch, so if that clears, I'm fine. You just convinced me to buy it. And I found a coupon code for free shipping. Win.


I've been following this thread and just bought one myself... I've been using it for a few days now, and it works great. Silent and effective.

I see people having issues with the fact that there's only 4 slots... but IMHO I can't see why I would need to keep more than 5 watches wound and available all the time. If I really need to go beyond that I can always grab a watch from a box wind and set it.

-Max


----------



## Raza

And it's ordered. Went with black, free shipping, and no sales tax. Sweet.


----------



## Dangeruss3

Doboji said:


> I've been following this thread and just bought one myself... I've been using it for a few days now, and it works great. Silent and effective.
> 
> I see people having issues with the fact that there's only 4 slots... but IMHO I can't see why I would need to keep more than 5 watches wound and available all the time. If I really need to go beyond that I can always grab a watch from a box wind and set it.
> 
> -Max


My watch knowledge is extremely limited, but I've heard it's not good for the movement to stay stagnant. To me that seems a little backwards, but again I don't know much. I would think that a still movement would last longer than one constantly running. I need to do more research on the subject, because I've heard some say winding is essential, and others say it's completely unnecessary (except for convenience). If the latter is true I may stick with what I have.


----------



## Doboji

Dangeruss3 said:


> My watch knowledge is extremely limited, but I've heard it's not good for the movement to stay stagnant. To me that seems a little backwards, but again I don't know much. I would think that a still movement would last longer than one constantly running. I need to do more research on the subject, because I've heard some say winding is essential, and others say it's completely unnecessary (except for convenience). If the latter is true I may stick with what I have.


I don't know much either... so nothing I say here should be taken with any authority whatsoever...

I've read lots of articles and posts suggesting that they're just a convenience. And in fact a poor watch winder could cause hours of usage by the overwind protection mechanism thus causing the lubricating oils to dry out faster.

The articles I've read saying otherwise suggest that letting a watch sit for long periods of time could cause the lubricating oil to pool in the watch thereby affecting it's overall state of lubrication. But if this is true... then how long would this process really take?

I had an Oris 2824-2 based watch that sat on a dresser for 5 years... and when I finally picked it up, wound it and put it on, it kept perfect time and worked great.

So from that experience, and what I've read I deduct that we're talking about a pretty significant period of time... somewhere in the same range of when you're supposed to service(re-oil) your automatics anyway. Also thats assuming you go years and years without EVER wearing the watch at all. So I just can't buy into the idea that a winder is essential... In my opinion it's a nice to have so that I can pick up and go... but I don't think it does anything for the health of the watch itself.

Just for clarity, I don't buy into the idea that a watch winder does any harm to the watch either so long as it runs intermittently to some extent.

Just my opinion...

-Max


----------



## Dangeruss3

Doboji said:


> I don't know much either... so nothing I say here should be taken with any authority whatsoever...
> 
> I've read lots of articles and posts suggesting that they're just a convenience. And in fact a poor watch winder could cause hours of usage by the overwind protection mechanism thus causing the lubricating oils to dry out faster.
> 
> The articles I've read saying otherwise suggest that letting a watch sit for long periods of time could cause the lubricating oil to pool in the watch thereby affecting it's overall state of lubrication. But if this is true... then how long would this process really take?
> 
> I had an Oris 2824-2 based watch that sat on a dresser for 5 years... and when I finally picked it up, wound it and put it on, it kept perfect time and worked great.
> 
> So from that experience, and what I've read I deduct that we're talking about a pretty significant period of time... somewhere in the same range of when you're supposed to service(re-oil) your automatics anyway. Also thats assuming you go years and years without EVER wearing the watch at all. So I just can't buy into the idea that a winder is essential... In my opinion it's a nice to have so that I can pick up and go... but I don't think it does anything for the health of the watch itself.
> 
> Just for clarity, I don't buy into the idea that a watch winder does any harm to the watch either so long as it runs intermittently to some extent.
> 
> Just my opinion...
> 
> -Max


I'm inclined to agree with you, and most of what I've read stated it was merely for convenience.

I just purchased a second Brookstone quad winder, but think I'm going to return it. I'll put the four watches I wear most often in my winder, and put the rest in my large watch case.


----------



## DesertGoon

*Eilux winder*

i've been using an eilux 3-watch winder for several years for my submariner, tag heuer kirium and my wife's lady datejust. the winder runs very well. |>


----------



## markubig

ChuckW said:


> I own a Brookstone Quad and my watches with bulky bracelets all fit securely on the pillows. I don't know how much above average your wrist is, but mine is 8" and I prefer to wear my bracelets somewhat loose. I've heard others say their watches were loose on the pillows until they realized that they should wrap the bracelet/strap around the widest part.


 LOL . . . I was disppointed with my Brookstone quad-winder until I saw your post . . . My watches now fit perfectly . . . Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Butcher

Stumbled across this old thread, am about to pull the trigger on the Brookstone Quad, was wondering how many of you bought the two year replacement warranty plan ?


----------



## Sidkane

Jon Butcher said:


> Stumbled across this old thread, am about to pull the trigger on the Brookstone Quad, was wondering how many of you bought the two year replacement warranty plan ?


Not me.


----------



## jpo

Just a quick question. I now have 2 automatics and 1 quarts watch. I want one case to put all of them in and looking at the Brookstone quad, I just wanted an opinion: I can put my quartz one in the Brookstone quad and just turn that motor off correct? So then i could have the 2 autos running on the motors and the quarts just turned off. That was my hope and was wanting feedback if this would work.

thanks all!


----------



## ChuckW

jpo said:


> Just a quick question. I now have 2 automatics and 1 quarts watch. I want one case to put all of them in and looking at the Brookstone quad, I just wanted an opinion: I can put my quartz one in the Brookstone quad and just turn that motor off correct? So then i could have the 2 autos running on the motors and the quarts just turned off. That was my hope and was wanting feedback if this would work.
> 
> thanks all!


Hmmm, never heard of anyone putting a quartz watch on a winder, but to your question, yes, each winder on the Quad has independent controls, including on/off.


----------



## fungo45

jpo said:


> Just a quick question. I now have 2 automatics and 1 quarts watch. I want one case to put all of them in and looking at the Brookstone quad, I just wanted an opinion: I can put my quartz one in the Brookstone quad and just turn that motor off correct? So then i could have the 2 autos running on the motors and the quarts just turned off. That was my hope and was wanting feedback if this would work.
> 
> thanks all!


That would work fine.


----------



## lq1356716

I never do it .


----------



## MikeCfromLI

I have a brook stone dual and just ordered the quad so it says something I imagine


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Michael G. Curry said:


> I have a brook stone dual and just ordered the quad so it says something I imagine
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


The quad came today...


----------



## Atebit

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but this is exactly the topic I'm looking for. 

Now that its been a while, any long-term opinions on the Brookstone vs the Wolf 4.1?

Also, I have a new Breitling Superocean 42, and was wondering if the 12 hour delay feature of the Wolf is beneficial for my watch to avoid over winding if I start it in the winder right after wearing it for a week?


----------



## MikeCfromLI

I still have the Brookstone dual and quad still working still quiet


----------



## Atebit

MikeCfromLI said:


> I still have the Brookstone dual and quad still working still quiet


Thanks! Any issue with the adapter coming loose from the back of the winder? The reviews on the Brookstone site are full of that complaint.


----------



## little big feather

Atebit said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but this is exactly the topic I'm looking for.
> 
> Now that its been a while, any long-term opinions on the Brookstone vs the Wolf 4.1?
> 
> Also, I have a new Breitling Superocean 42, and was wondering if the 12 hour delay feature of the Wolf is beneficial for my watch to avoid over winding if I start it in the winder right after wearing it for a week?


12 hr. delay is good, if you put it on the winder as soon as you take watch off....If you leave watch off overnight then put on winder,don't use the 12 hr. delay.
I have two Wolf winders 2.7 and I love them...Not familiar with 4.1.


----------



## Atebit

Thanks, LBF!

Also, with the Brookstone, anyone know if it doubles the number of turns on the DIP switches in bi-directional mode? So if set for bi-directional @ 650 TPD, does it do 325 CW & 325 CCW or 650 CW & 650 CCW?


----------



## little big feather

Atebit said:


> Thanks, LBF!
> 
> Also, with the Brookstone, anyone know if it doubles the number of turns on the DIP switches in bi-directional mode? So if set for bi-directional @ 650 TPD, does it do 325 CW & 325 CCW or 650 CW & 650 CCW?


It should be 325 Cw..325CCw...It is on the Wolfs .I doubt if the manual breaks down the explanation.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Atebit said:


> Thanks! Any issue with the adapter coming loose from the back of the winder? The reviews on the Brookstone site are full of that complaint.


My dual it happens now and again but a piece of tape could fix it if I have to push it back in 2x in a year it's allot


----------



## Fire99

little big feather said:


> 12 hr. delay is good, if you put it on the winder as soon as you take watch off....If you leave watch off overnight then put on winder,don't use the 12 hr. delay.
> I have two Wolf winders 2.7 and I love them...Not familiar with 4.1.


I have to agree, I too own two Wolf 2.7 winders and can't say enough about their quality and customer service!


----------

